# Financial Support For State Sponsored Migrants



## raja.asim (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I am from Pakistan and by profession I am a software engineer, I am off to Melbourne, Australia next month on Victorian State Sponsored migrant visa (subclass 176).
I would like to know that does state or government give me any financial support (subsidies) in case if I don’t have any job there? If yes, please tell me in detail.

Thanks & Best Regards
Muhammad Asim


----------



## sudohnim (Sep 23, 2012)

raja.asim said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am from Pakistan and by profession I am a software engineer, I am off to Melbourne, Australia next month on Victorian State Sponsored migrant visa (subclass 176).
> I would like to know that does state or government give me any financial support (subsidies) in case if I don&#146;t have any job there? If yes, please tell me in detail.
> ...


Uhm I wouldn't have thought so. Isn't it a condition of state sponsorship that you have enough funds to settle at least for 3-6 months?! (I'm applying for same & was told it was necessary to have at least $10,000AUD. You should be able to get a job within that time frame... hopefully


----------



## raja.asim (Apr 21, 2011)

sudohnim said:


> Uhm I wouldn't have thought so. Isn't it a condition of state sponsorship that you have enough funds to settle at least for 3-6 months?! (I'm applying for same & was told it was necessary to have at least $10,000AUD. You should be able to get a job within that time frame... hopefully


Yes, i have same thoughts, but actually yesterday one of my mate told me that he red somewhere that Government pays subsidies to jobless migrants, so i wanted to confirm that either state sponsored migrants get this or not.


----------

